# Gaming Laptop bis 1200 Euro



## finnninjator (11. April 2017)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Gaming Laptop, der bis zu 1200 Euro kosten sollte. wenn man für ca. 100 Euro mehr Geld ein deutlich besseres Gesamtpaket bekommt wäre das auch nicht schlimm .

Auf dem Laptop wird nur gezockt (aktuelle titel auf maximalen Details) und darauf sollte sich am meisten fokussiert werden.

15 oder 17 zoll ist egal , und full hd wäre wünschenswert.

bisher hab ich das hier gefunden:

Inspiron 15 Spiele-Notebook der 7000 Serie, Intel i7 Quad-Core | Dell Deutschland   (die version für 1.199)

danke schon mal im voraus!

fg finn


----------



## Körschgen (11. April 2017)

Hat es nen Grund, dass du zum Spielen einen Laptop willst?

Das ist immer nur so eine Notlösung.


Desktop PC hat da schon mehr Power.

Wäre auch interessant zu wissen, was du denn für Spiele spielen willst.


----------



## iTzZent (11. April 2017)

Naja, seit Pascal ist Gaming auf einem Notebook mit Sicherheit keine Notlösung mehr. Ich nutze selber eine GTX1070 in einem MSI GT62VR und die hat die selbe Leistung wie die Desktop Version. Deswegen gibt es auch das Kürzel "M" nicht mehr hinter der Modelbezeichnung.

Aber für 1200-1300Euro wird es schon recht eng mit einer anständigen Leistung. Eine GTX1050Ti würde ich da ehr nicht empfehlen (GTX970M Niveau), da sollte es schon mind. eine GTX1060 sein. Würde ggf. auch ein gebrauchter gehen ?


----------



## Körschgen (11. April 2017)

Für mich ist ein Laptop zum Zocken eine Notlösung.
Fummelig, klein, warm, laut und in allen Punkten einem Desktop unterlegen.(ausser Mobilität)

Erst recht was den Preis angeht.

Wieso also für mehr Geld weniger Leistung, wenn nicht nötig.

Für das Geld bekommste nen top PC.
Selbst bei 200€ Abzug für nen Monitor.


----------



## iTzZent (12. April 2017)

So viel nimmt sich das mittlerweile auch nicht mehr. Aktuelle Gamingnotebooks mit GTX1060 fangen bereits bei 1150Euro an ASUS ROG FX502VM-FY291 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Ein PC ist zwar immernoch gut 100-150Euro günstiger, aber dann hat man immernoch einen klobigen Staubfänger. Ein Gamingnotebook hat schon gewisse Vorzüge... ich persönlich würde mir nie wieder einen Desktop PC in irgendeine Ecke stellen.  Es ist halt nach wie vor eine Geschmackssache...  Ich nutze seit ca. 10 Jahren nur noch Gamingnotebooks und habe eigentlich sämmtliche Generationen mitgenommen. Die Geräte haben sich massiv verbessert... zu laut und zu warm mag sicherlich bei einigen Geräten stimmen, aber wenn man sich nur ein wenig mit dem Thema beschäftigt, kommt man im Endeffekt bei der MSI GT Serie raus und da ist nichts zu laut oder zu warm.

Ich kann z.B. gemütlich auf der Couch Anno2205 in Ultra spielen, meine Frau schaut nebenbei TV und bekommt das nichtmal mit, so leise ist z.B. mein GT62VR. Und die Kenner wissen, wie sehr Anno2205 an der Hardware zerrt, gerade im späteren Spielverlauf.

Hier mal ein kleiner Vergleich der GPU´s bei Anno2205 inkl der Desktop Versionen: Anno 2205 Notebook Benchmarks - Notebookcheck.com Tests da siehst du genau, wie schnell die Notebookvarianten sind. Die paar FPS die dort zu den Desktop Varianten fehlen kommen aber auch von den schnelleren CPU´s, denn die Desktop CPU´s haben eine deutlich höhere Energieaufnahme wie die Notebook CPU´s. Selbst mein i7-7820HK erzeugt bei 4x4Ghz immernoch weniger Abwärme wie ein normaler i7-7700, da dieser aber besser gekühlt werden kann, bleibt der 7700 kühler.


----------



## magnus1982 (22. April 2017)

Ja die Preise sind wirklich gut bei Aktuellen Gaming Notebooks. Bin schon am überlegen ob ich mein Clevo weg gebe und mir eines mit einer 1070 kaufe. Leistung ist ja doch ne Ecke mehr. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------

